# More Wild Leeks!



## thewoodlands (Apr 14, 2010)

Just some pictures of more wild leeks!


Zap


----------



## begreen (Apr 14, 2010)

Gives a whole new meaning to "honey, I'm going to head out back to take a leek".


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 14, 2010)

zap, time for some leek soup!


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 14, 2010)

PapaDave said:
			
		

> zap, time for some leek soup!



Leek or Potato soup either sounds good.

Zap


----------



## Jags (Apr 14, 2010)

Are they an edible variety? (I know squat about wild leeks) and if so, can they be frozen or preserved in any way??


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 14, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> Are they an edible variety? (I know squat about wild leeks) and if so, can they be frozen or preserved in any way??



Yes they are.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080521164955AAo2tSq



Zap


----------



## WNCburner (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow-  Nice ramp patch, Zap.  We've got 'em here in the Appalachians too, but I haven't sen a patch that glorious before.

Jags- I've had good luck drying them.  Clean and trim, then separate  the white and green parts.  Lay out on screens, and vacuum seal when dry and store in the fridge or root cellar.  Takes a few days for the green tops, and a few more for the white parts.

They're great in eggs, soup, mashed potatoes...I like to grill them whole and serve with grilled fish.  They taste somewhat like a green onion, but with a very garlic-like bite.  The old timers around here swear by them as a Spring tonic--they are some of the first greens of the season to appear.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 15, 2010)

WNCburner said:
			
		

> Wow-  Nice ramp patch, Zap.  We've got 'em here in the Appalachians too, but I haven't sen a patch that glorious before.
> 
> Jags- I've had good luck drying them.  Clean and trim, then separate  the white and green parts.  Lay out on screens, and vacuum seal when dry and store in the fridge or root cellar.  Takes a few days for the green tops, and a few more for the white parts.
> 
> They're great in eggs, soup, mashed potatoes...I like to grill them whole and serve with grilled fish.  They taste somewhat like a green onion, but with a very garlic-like bite.  The old timers around here swear by them as a Spring tonic--they are some of the first greens of the season to appear.



WNCburner thanks, do you like the leeks when they are bigger or smaller?

zap


----------



## WNCburner (Apr 15, 2010)

Zap- Most folks seem to prefer them smaller...I'll continue to eat them until they start to flower, after that they get woody.


----------



## billb3 (Apr 16, 2010)

3 years ago someone gave me garlic starts and they never did anything.
They never grew  any cloves.
I yanked them out and threw them away.

Apparently they were leeks.
I tried  eating one in Fall to see  if they were 'something' and they didn't taste like anything.
They were multiplying fairly well, too.

I've never seen them growing in the wild around here.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 16, 2010)

WNCburner said:
			
		

> Zap- Most folks seem to prefer them smaller...I'll continue to eat them until they start to flower, after that they get woody.



The man we bought the land from likes them smaller, I think he wants to go back in on Sunday to pick some.

zap


----------



## wood spliter (Apr 17, 2010)

Zap,  your place gets nicer and nicer with every picture!


----------



## FireAnt (Apr 17, 2010)

Awsome! I use leeks in Chicken soup. Like it better than onions. Salmon and leeks is good too.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 18, 2010)

wood spliter said:
			
		

> Zap,  your place gets nicer and nicer with every picture!



wood spliter thanks, going back in on Sunday to do some splitting then pick some leeks for potato leek soup.


zap


----------

